# MTB Rennen für Kinder



## Nobbi64 (25. Januar 2006)

So jetzt habe ich den Salat !!

Mein Sohn wird im April 11 und will ins Renngeschehen eingreifen.
Gibt es einen Link mit Veranstaltungen in Hessen ??? 


Gruß

Nobbi64


----------



## hellrazor (25. Januar 2006)

Nobbi64 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es einen Link mit Veranstaltungen in Hessen ??



Einen generellen Link nur für Hessen kenne ich nicht, aber z.B. der Hessencup wäre evtl. etwas für deine Kids.

Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Januar 2006)

Ab diesem Jahr bieten die Kiedricher im Rahmen des 8. Rheingauer MTB-Marathons auch ein "Kids-Race" an: www.marathon.redpulse.de Ist zwar von euch aus nicht gerade um die Ecke, aber Kiedrich ist immer eine sehr sympathische Veranstaltung.


----------



## sipemue (25. Januar 2006)

Oder in Limburg finden im Spätsommer die MaxTrail wieder statt, es gibt auch ein extra Rennen für Kids:
www.singletrail.net

Wirklich sehr nette Veranstaltung!


----------



## chris29 (25. Januar 2006)

Nobbi64 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt habe ich den Salat !!
> 
> Mein Sohn wird im April 11 und will ins Renngeschehen eingreifen.
> Gibt es einen Link mit Veranstaltungen in Hessen ???
> ...


Wenn der Harz nicht so weit weg für Euch ist, dann kommt doch am 27.Mai nach Altenau, da findet bei unserem Event ein CC- Kidscup statt. Link siehe SigVVVV


----------



## Nobbi64 (26. Januar 2006)

hellrazor schrieb:
			
		

> Einen generellen Link nur für Hessen kenne ich nicht, aber z.B. der Hessencup wäre evtl. etwas für deine Kids.
> 
> Mirko



Hallo Mirko!!

vielen Dank für den Link. Das hört sich wirklich sehr gut an. 
Meine Frage ist nur müssen meine Jungs alle 3 Diszilinen fahren oder können sie nur den CC Bereich bestreiten ???

Gruß Nobbi


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Januar 2006)

Auch bei den Rennen der Challenge4mtb-Rennserie gibt es jeweills eigene Kinderrennen und auch eine komplette Serienwertung. Ist aber auch nicht Hessen sondern Ostwestfalen-Lippe und südl. Niedersachsen.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. Januar 2006)

1. Schinder(hannes) Kids Race  20.05.06
  in Emmelshausen, verschiedene Altersklassen und Streckenänge
  für Anfänger geeignet.
  info : www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de


----------



## hellrazor (26. Januar 2006)

Nobbi64 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mirko!!
> 
> vielen Dank für den Link. Das hört sich wirklich sehr gut an.
> Meine Frage ist nur müssen meine Jungs alle 3 Diszilinen fahren oder können sie nur den CC Bereich bestreiten ???
> ...



Hi Nobbi64,

hmm kein Ahnung. Ich denke, dass sollte kein Problem sein, nur folglich gibt es weniger Wertungspunkte  . Ich glaube die Ausschreibung wird für 2006 geändert, u. a. mit der getrennten Wertung für die einzelnen Disziplinen.

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## Nobbi64 (26. Januar 2006)

hellrazor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nobbi64,
> 
> hmm kein Ahnung. Ich denke, dass sollte kein Problem sein, nur folglich gibt es weniger Wertungspunkte  . Ich glaube die Ausschreibung wird für 2006 geändert, u. a. mit der getrennten Wertung für die einzelnen Disziplinen.
> 
> ...



Das kann ja heiter werden!!!  

Habe es meinem Sohn heute erzählt und er ist schon Feuer und Flamme !!!
Nur hat mein Kleiner (7Jahre) es mitbekommen und will natürlich da auch mitfahren. Na ja egal früh übt sich.  

Schon mal viel Dank an Euch !!!

Gruß Nobbi


----------



## tedeschino (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
mein Sohn hat letztes Jahr das Bike Fieber gepackt und an drei Bambinirennen teilgenommen.
Mit seinen 4 Jahren versteht er zwar noch nicht ganz den Sinn eines Rennens, aber er hat riesigen Spaß daran.
Ich suche für NRW gute Kinderrennen.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Distance (29. Januar 2006)

Beim EIFEL MOSEL CUP www.eifel-mosel-cup.de können Kinder mitfahren. Die machen eine vereinfachte Strecke und nehmen Starter ab 9 Jahren! Wer noch jünger ist, kann beim Finale bei einem BAMBINI LAUF mitmachen!


----------



## Aubachbiker (3. Februar 2006)

Im Spessart gibt es gleich drei Veranstaltngen mit Kinderrennen.

1. in Frammersbach

http://www.spessart-bike.de/

2. in Wombach

http://www.keiler-bike.de/

3. in Wiesthal

http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/ausdauersport/MTB05/mtb-frame.htm
(Seite ist noch nicht aktuell)

Alle haben eine gute Orga und schöne Strecken.

Unter diesen Links gibt es auch noch Termine

Gruß Gerd

http://www.bike-magazin.de/ http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/events


----------

